# EN UN MINUTO SE CARGA A PEDRO SÁNCHEZ...



## qaral (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Klendathu (13 Dic 2022)

Pues a ver si la moción se va a poner interesante al final 

Enviado desde mi SM-A137F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Dic 2022)

Todo paripé.


----------



## Perro Viejo (13 Dic 2022)

A ver cuánto tarda en bajarse los pantalones cuando le llame el viruelo.


----------



## belenus (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## kabeljau (13 Dic 2022)

¡Atención! La policía ha allanado los despachos de la tía Úrsula Von der Layen y también el despacho del Yusefg Borrell. Corrupción a tope en la UE. Menuda casa de putas.


----------



## kabeljau (13 Dic 2022)

Más vale tarde que nunca, pero en Aragón hay un castratis, el Lambán. Ya veremos si a este le ponen un AVE de plexiglás.


----------



## maromo (13 Dic 2022)

Buenos asesores en publicidad tienen estos de la pesoe, la gente sigue creyendo que hay una pesoe buena y otra que no.


----------



## Sportacus (13 Dic 2022)

No conozco a este tipo¿quién es?


----------



## ansem_lionheart (13 Dic 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> ¡Atención! La policía ha allanado los despachos de la tía Úrsula Von der Layen y también el despacho del Yusefg Borrell. Corrupción a tope en la UE. Menuda casa de putas.



¿enlace?


----------



## kabeljau (13 Dic 2022)

ansem_lionheart dijo:


> ¿enlace?



Poco a poco: El Regimiento de Infantería Barcelona 63, incorporará 1000 efectivos, ya entrenados en revueltas callejeras. Es decir: Refereéndum pactado con Psoe, Podemos, iu, ehbildu y otros que ya sabéis.


----------



## omin0na (13 Dic 2022)

Sportacus dijo:


> No conozco a este tipo¿quién es?



Socialista presidente de castilla la mancha.


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Sportacus (13 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Socialista presidente de castilla la mancha.



Aaaaahhh!, ya caigo, creía que era Lambán, el que se cagó en los pantalones al minuto y medio de sus declaraciones de hace unos días en contra del autócrata.


----------



## vinavil (13 Dic 2022)

Vaya pinta de chulo putas que se gasta.

"Ejjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjque"

Debe ser pariente de Bono.


----------



## kabeljau (13 Dic 2022)

El García-Page debe ser mucho más claro, es que la corrupción entre Sánchez y Feijoo deja a los EREs en calderilla. El García-Page se calla cosas que pueden costar sangre en las calles de España. Ya que se ha puesto a hablar se agradecería que lo hiciera de una manera sencillita para, los que como los que son como yo, y atamos algunos cabos, nos enteremos de más cosas, ya que las putas radios, las putas teles, la puta prensa, en lugar de trabajar, se la chupa al psicópata por unas sucias monedas.

¿Cómo es que pacta traición el hijoputa Antonio para un referéndum, y luego se incrementan los soldados en Infantería en Barcelona?


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (13 Dic 2022)

Le han echado algo en el agua, segurísimo.


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Sr Julian (13 Dic 2022)

Klendathu dijo:


> Pues a ver si la moción se va a poner interesante al final
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A137F mediante Tapatalk



Frijolito no quiere. El PP actual es igual de sseparatista que CIU y PNV.
PP = PSOE.


----------



## Hermericus (13 Dic 2022)

El Viruelo se cargará al PSOE.

A los sociatas sensatos, a los pocos que hay, solo les queda marcar distancisa con ese tipejo y cuando pierdan las eleccions, cargarselo y expulsarlo del partido.


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Todo paripé.



Cierto, esto huele a poli malo, poli bueno.


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

Sánchez ha ido cumpliendo todas y cada una de las peticiones independentistas, en riguroso orden y siguiendo el plan establecido que han ido anunciando desde ERC, pero seguro que lo del referéndum no es verdad porque patatas.


----------



## Nicors (13 Dic 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Buenos asesores en publicidad tienen estos de la pesoe, la gente sigue creyendo que hay una pesoe buena y otra que no.



Hombre entre el psoe de González y el de este hay diferencias, ladrones como siempre si, pero oye ni punto de comparación en la lucha contra terroristas e independentistas.


----------



## Le Comandant (13 Dic 2022)

Sale el bocachancla de turno, aun cuando todos sabemos que solo es eso palabrería para justificar al votante de psoeta actual, una cuartada para que no parezca que todos los psoetarras son iguales se les puede seguir votando..., que alguien compre el mensaje del individuo este es un claro síntoma de socialista retarded...


----------



## Iron John (13 Dic 2022)

Ahora tocan autonómicas y tiene que hacer el paripé, pero a la hora de la verdad no se desmarca nadie


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (13 Dic 2022)

*Talavera de la Reina (Toledo), 15 de septiembre de 2021.-* El presidente de Castilla-La Mancha, Emiliano García-Page, ha reclamado, este mediodía, que el Gobierno de España “dé un paso adelante” hacia la inoculación de una tercera dosis contra de la vacuna contra el COVID “para la gente mayor en las residencias”, ha especificado. “Es algo científicamente indubitado, pero además una necesidad”, ha justificado García-Page en un momento en el que “casi todo el mundo empieza a estar inmune”, ha indicado.









García-Page señala que Castilla-La Mancha vacunará contra el COVID-19 a los niños "en el menor tiempo posible" cuando lleguen las vacunas


El presidente de Castilla-La Mancha, Emiliano García-Page, ha señalado este viernes que la región intentará administrar la vacuna contra la covid-19 a los n




www.eldigitaldealbacete.com


----------



## George Orwell (13 Dic 2022)

Lambán 2.0.

En cuanto Antonio haga dos llamadas y le amenace recordándole lo que le pasó a Gusana Díaz, se lo piensa y ya no le va a parecer tan mal. Tan pronto como vea su poltrona peligrar.


----------



## Taxis. (13 Dic 2022)

Menos palabreria y más hechos…
A ver cuando empiezan a abandonar sus poltronas esta banda de impresentables.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

Pero que de va a cargar el gilipollas este.

Mañana dice que todo era broma que se había tomado un carajillo de más.

Este subnormal y Vara debían salir de sus regiones apaleados pero no, la gente ahí votandoles una y otra vez.


----------



## ivanito (13 Dic 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Lambán 2.0.
> 
> En cuanto Antonio haga dos llamadas y le amenace recordándole lo que le pasó a Gusana Díaz, se lo piensa y ya no le va a parecer tan mal. Tan pronto como vea su poltrona peligrar.



Su poltrona peligra, por eso se desmarca de Sanchez, pero son palabras huecas si votan luego si a todo lo que diga el Viruelo alegando disciplina de voto.
Tan facil como revelarse, serían unos héroes.
Ojala pierdan todas y cada una de las autonomías los socialistas, que quede toda España teñida de azul derechita cobarde o verde derecha, para que se acuerden del Viruelo pero bien.


----------



## Despotricador (13 Dic 2022)

Esa guerra la perdieron hace unos años. ¿Van a intentarlo otra vez?

Tendrán que tumbar al gobierno. No lo harán.


----------



## Sputnik (13 Dic 2022)

Yo ya estoy haciendo sombra con los guantes porque me parece que la ensalada de hostias esta por venir.

Este desgobierno no hay atajo de borregos que lo aguante mucho tiempo, ni siquiera de raza iberica, va contra toda logica, interes, sentido comun, raciocinio elemental, seguridad juridica, estabilidad social...En definitiva es uno de esos momentos en que la izquierda enloquece aun mas y lleva a las naciones al borde del abismo.

Veremos que pasa con la MdC.


----------



## Felson (13 Dic 2022)

¿De cuándo es esta declaración? Si es de hoy, mañana por la mañana, para la hora de los informativos matutinos, cuando la Griso dice tonterías y Ana Rosa lo evidente sin querer reconocerlo (algo es algo, aunque sea muy, muy, muy poco), mañana por la mañana, digo, que se hará un Lambán y dirá que se equivocó o que estuvo inaugurando una bodega en Castilla la Mancha (que hay muchas buenas por allí). Solo lo dice, como un Lambán cualquiera, para que salga tal declaración en las teles, aunque después vote, apoye o aplauda cualquier cosa que le digan que tiene que votar, apoyar o aplaudir.

O eso, o se está postulando y retando al macho alfa de la camada. (Sin que tenga nada que ver; en National Geographic vi un documental en el que dos machos se retaban mientras las hembras miran pastando a la espera del ganador, para ofrecerle su nueva lealtad y descendencia hasta la muerte).


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (13 Dic 2022)

Paripé de un zampapollas.

Nada que decir. Mipedro le tiene cogido por la huevos.


----------



## jolu (13 Dic 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> ¡Atención! La policía ha allanado los despachos de la tía Úrsula Von der Layen y también el despacho del Yusefg Borrell. Corrupción a tope en la UE. Menuda casa de putas.



En el despacho del catalufo han encontrado bolsas llenas vibradores.


----------



## Howitzer (13 Dic 2022)

Es un actor.

Sabe que en CLM el votante es conservador y que hay voto dual de generales a autonomicas.

Otro actor psicópata y criminal.


----------



## kusanagi (13 Dic 2022)

Palabras, palabras, palabras. Luego votan todos a una. Desde el primero hasta el último una caterva de HDP.

Se van a engañar a sus madres. Que con las leyes que están poniendo se van a quedar todas sin ejercer.

Deleznables


----------



## BigJoe (13 Dic 2022)

Esto es una jugada política de la PZOE para dejar a los descontentos con los recientes movimientos de Sanchez como disidencia controlada dentro del PSOE.

Todo lo qeu ha hecho Antonio, todo,lo ha hecho sin tener que quitar una coma a esas Constitución de chichinabo que los "liberales sensatos" tanto se afanan en defender.


----------



## 917 (13 Dic 2022)

qaral dijo:


>



Más bien, en un minuto Sánchez se lo carga a él.
Ahora, en serio, la Constitucion obliga a que el funcionamiento de los partidos políticos sea democrático, y eso implica que exista libertad de expresion.


----------



## Decipher (13 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Vaya pinta de chulo putas que se gasta.
> 
> "Ejjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjque"
> 
> Debe ser pariente de Bono.



Y puuuuuunto


----------



## Llorón (13 Dic 2022)

Veo muy tibio a Roncero


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 Dic 2022)

Garcia pajas mentales


Viruelo lo manda al gulag


----------



## Funcional (13 Dic 2022)

Page, y anteriormente Bono, han tenido la misteriosa habilidad de gobernar siendo socialistas una taifa facha hasta las trancas. Lo que pasa es que en CLM está creciendo la Ayusofilia hasta extremos insospechados y ese ansia de querer ser como Madrid puede jugarles una mala pasada en las autonómicas y locales.


----------



## Taxis. (13 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Pero que de va a cargar el gilipollas este.
> 
> Mañana dice que todo era broma que se había tomado un carajillo de más.
> 
> Este subnormal y Vara debían salir de sus regiones apaleados pero no, la gente ahí votandoles una y otra vez.



Vaya, que mañana le toca hacerse un Lambán…
Banda de golfos.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Dic 2022)

Taxis. dijo:


> Vaya, que mañana le toca hacerse un Lambán…
> Banda de golfos.



No es la primera vez que lo hace.

Un día se exalta y luego que no que era bromita.

El puto Page...que subnormal gañán.


----------



## TheYellowKing (13 Dic 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Buenos asesores en publicidad tienen estos de la pesoe, la gente sigue creyendo que hay una pesoe buena y otra que no.



En las siguientes elecciones nos ponen a un tio "integro" como Paje y ganan tiempo otros 4 años.


----------



## rsaca (13 Dic 2022)

Son solo palabras, etc. Pero ha estado bien.


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2022)

Poli bueno, poli malo. Ya lo hacía Bono, pero Bono no se iba del PSOE, y así fingía que defendía su región del parasitismo separrata.


----------



## myles (13 Dic 2022)

Hasta que lo llamen= rodillas+avre jrande.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Dic 2022)

El típico gañán de esa asquerosa región llamada la mancha.

Haciendo de poli bueno.


----------



## M.Karl (13 Dic 2022)

Un indeseable que quiere mantener su poltrona autonómica desmarcándose sólo de palabra del siniestro Antonio. Son socialistas, ¿esperáis honestidad de este gente?


----------



## NormanMan (13 Dic 2022)

va, pensé que lo mataban de 1 tiro, decepción


----------



## CANCERVERO (13 Dic 2022)

Sportacus dijo:


> No conozco a este tipo¿quién es?



La desgracia de Castilla la Mancha.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (13 Dic 2022)

qaral dijo:


>



Sí,pero luego llegarán las votaciones y se la envainará ,como buen socialista. Ya lo dijo otro,que ahora que no se juega las lentejas,ha visto la luz : “ el que se mueve,no sale en la foto “. Más falsos que Judas.


----------



## Freedomfighter (13 Dic 2022)

Los barones sociatas juegan a ese famoso juego de "poli bueno poli malo" de esa forma le toman mejor el pelo a los subnormales de sus votantes, consiguiendo que muchos votantes sociatas desencantados con Sánchez les sigan votando ya que el "verdadero socialismo" lo defiende gente como Page u otros parecidos.

Todo puro TEATRO.

y lo mejor de todo..... les funciona!!


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (13 Dic 2022)

Aiiiiii ke pongo los brazos en jarra y paso mi carta de dimisión del 3er cajón al segundoooooooooooo


----------



## Merluzi (13 Dic 2022)

A las buenas,

Eres mu triste, no tu Page,


----------



## Lefri (13 Dic 2022)

Page dice todo lo contrario a sus propios actos en CM.

Los castellanos manchegos lo saben muy bien.

Un puto hipócrita.


----------



## Merluzi (13 Dic 2022)

Es verdad, 
Tu Page ahora en reyes,_


----------



## Merluzi (13 Dic 2022)

Merluzi dijo:


> Es verdad,
> Tu Page ahora en reyes,_



Reparte regalos p’a quien no se entere


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Dic 2022)

el único medio-decente del PZOE.


----------



## pandaGTI (13 Dic 2022)

Que hay elecciones pronto y no quieren que les arrastre al fango...


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (13 Dic 2022)

TheYellowKing dijo:


> En las siguientes elecciones nos ponen a un tio "integro" como Paje y ganan tiempo otros 4 años.



Y todavía volverá a colarla la banda criminal hispanófoba que lleva 140 años destrozando nuestro país.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (13 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> el único medio-decente del PZOE.



Mentira.

No existe si militas en esa banda criminal hispanófoba.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (13 Dic 2022)

pandaGTI dijo:


> Que hay elecciones pronto y no quieren que les arrastre al fango...



Ya verás como el propio Sánchez se presenta a las elecciones con la bandera española y atacando a los nazionalistas. El tipo no tiene escrúpulos ni palabra.


----------



## César Borgia (13 Dic 2022)

De cara a la galería y para tirar de hemeroteca cuando se líe parda con los separatistas y en las elecciones , "yo dije que no estaba de acuerdo, veis" y poco más .

Si quiere echar a Antonio que les diga a los diputados que controla que voten a favor de la moción de censura .


----------



## Freedomfighter (13 Dic 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Ya verás como el propio Sánchez se presenta a las elecciones con la bandera española ya atacando a los nazionalistas. El tipo no tiene escrúpulos ni palabra.



Ni sus votantes cerebro.


----------



## gabrielo (13 Dic 2022)

Si hay derrumbe la culpa se la van a echar Toda a don narciso falconetti pero mientras Don narciso es dios. 

Lo que hace paje. Es Nadar y guardar la ropa la poltrona es muy jugosa y hay grandes posibilidades de que la psoe de narciso colapse


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (14 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El Viruelo se cargará al PSOE.
> 
> A los sociatas sensatos, a los pocos que hay, solo les queda marcar distancisa con ese tipejo y cuando pierdan las eleccions, cargarselo y expulsarlo del partido.




Eso mismo se decía en las épocas decadentes de Felipe y del ZP, y mira. El PSOE es indestructible.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Dic 2022)

Si este señor es consecuente con lo que está diciendo, tiene la ocasión en sus manos: que reuna a los "barones" para convencer a unos pocos diputados del PSOE para apoyar la moción contra Antoño. Se rumorea que Antoñete y Page están enfrentados desde hace tiempo. O sobrevive uno, o el otro, no caben los dos.


----------



## revisa esos digitos (14 Dic 2022)

Llamar decente o integro al medio subnormal mason este es un insulto a la inteligencia  

Lo que pasa en realidad es que el cerdo no puede pactar con partidos separatistas castellanos, y por eso esta que rabia. Menudo puto teatro, que es el PSOE coño, son expertos en hacerse las victimas.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (14 Dic 2022)

Cuidado porque..

Si los 9 diputados del PSOE de Castilla La Mancha retiran su apoyo a Sánchez, el corrupto ladrón falsificador de tesis cae.


----------



## Sardónica (14 Dic 2022)

ansem_lionheart dijo:


> ¿enlace?



A la von der Layen y a su marido los tenía ya bajo investigación la Fiscalía europea desde octubre. Tema irregularidades contratación de vacunas.


----------



## Helion + (14 Dic 2022)

A Sánchez no se lo va a cargar nadie y si no te das cuenta es que andas en la luna.
Ese tío es más listo de lo que te crees , no es el pana de Rajoy.
Sanchez es el auténtico asesino en serie


----------



## ashe (14 Dic 2022)

Pero si en el fondo todos están encantados ya que sirven para lavar su gestión de mierda en la autonomafia de turno


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Vaya pinta de chulo putas que se gasta.
> 
> "Ejjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjque"
> 
> Debe ser pariente de Bono.



Dicen que era su efebo. A Bono le gustan tiernecitos.


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (14 Dic 2022)

Teatrillo del malo para retener el voto taifal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Dic 2022)

!URGENTE¡ Objetivo: DESTRUIR ESPAÑA (Por Damián Galerón) – Asociación de Militares Españoles







ame1.org.es


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (14 Dic 2022)

*Inda: «La ética de Page quedará en postureo si sus 9 diputados votan ‘sí’ a la traición de Sánchez»*









Inda: "Lo de Page será postureo si sus diputados votan sí a la sedición"


El director de OKDIARIO, Eduardo Inda, ha recordado las palabras del presidente de Castilla-La Mancha, Emiliano García Page.




okdiario.com





*Estos son los 9 diputados de Castilla-La Mancha que votarán las cesiones a ERC que critica Page*
















Los 9 diputados de Castilla-La Mancha que votarán las cesiones a ERC


Los nueve diputados del PSOE en Castilla-La Mancha tienen en su mano tumbar o no la reforma de la malversación de Sánchez a ERC.




okdiario.com


----------



## César Borgia (14 Dic 2022)

La PSOE es el vídeo que abre el hilo y esto a la vez , en el mismo día.



Dicen una cosa y la contraria , luego el viruelo hace lo que a él le conviene y no pasa nada.


----------



## GatoAzul (14 Dic 2022)

¿Quién se carga a quién?

Pedro Sánchez: ¿De quién depende la fiscalía? - YouTube

PEDRO el MENTIROSO: ¿Quieres ver al socialista Sánchez mintiendo otra vez como un bellaco? - YouTube

¿Por qué cree la gente que se colocan abogados como presidentes del gobierno? para INTERPRETAR LAS LEYES SEGUN LES PAREZCA y que PAREZCA LEGAL.

El poder del Estado* emana del pueblo*. *Quienes lo ejercen lo hacen con las* *limitaciones y responsabilidades que la Constitución y las leyes establecen*.
Tiene LIMITACIONES.
Ninguna persona, organización, Fuerza Armada, Policía Nacional o sector de la población puede arrogarse el ejercicio de ese poder.

Sin embargo, los políticos quieren hacer creer que como son elegidos "libremente" mediante el voto, representan al pueblo como si el voto les hubiese dado un poder notarial general.
Pero ¿qué persona dejaría en manos de perfectos desconocidos, claramente identificados como mentirosos, un poder TOTAL para gobernar su vida?. Los gobernantes hacen creer que tienen ese derecho sobre el pueblo. De ahí que la democracia sólo sirva a los políticos y no al pueblo. La democracia esclaviza igual que cualquier dictadura, al pueblo.

Ningún Cristiano puede estar de acuerdo con algo así. Porque si bien dice la Escritura,

Romanos 13
1 Sométase toda persona a las autoridades superiores; porque no hay autoridad sino de parte de Dios, y las que hay, por Dios han sido establecidas.
2 De modo que quien se opone a la autoridad, a lo establecido por Dios resiste; y los que resisten, acarrean condenación para sí mismos.

También dice...

3 Porque los magistrados *no están para infundir temor al que hace el bien*, sino al malo. ¿Quieres, pues, no temer la autoridad? Haz lo bueno, y tendrás alabanza de ella;
4 porque es servidor de Dios para tu bien. Pero si haces lo malo, teme; porque no en vano lleva la espada, pues es servidor de Dios, vengador para castigar al que hace lo malo.
5 Por lo cual es necesario estarle sujetos, no solamente por razón del castigo, sino también por causa de la conciencia.
6 Pues por esto pagáis también los tributos, porque son servidores de Dios que atienden continuamente a esto mismo.
7 Pagad a todos lo que debéis: al que tributo, tributo; al que impuesto, impuesto; al que respeto, respeto; al que honra, honra.

¿A quienes sirven los que gobiernan? 


¿Qué clase de libertad es la que atemoriza al que hace el bien dejando que los que hacen el mal sometan al pueblo? EL LIBERTINAJE. Y los que lo promueven son los mismos que crean el CAOS para ofrecer ORDEN.
Los votos son "comprados" a base de ofrecer puestos de trabajo de funcionarios o pagas en forma de "ayuda social" que nacen de hacer que la clase trabajadora pague cada vez más impuestos dando cada vez más CAPITAL al gobierno para COMPRAR al votante interesado. Así funciona el negocio político. TODO funcionario es parte de esa bestia que esclaviza. Esto sólo lo puede parar el poder de Dios. Y aunque más politicos (como Iván Espinosa) quieran hacer creer que se puede frenar, lo pongo en duda porque TODOS los políticos están montados sobre la misma bestia.


¡BOMBAZO! IVÁN ESPINOSA ANUNCIA los PASOS QUE DARÁ VOX para FRENAR el GOLPE al ESTADO de SÁNCHEZ - YouTube


----------



## DonCrisis (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Pero esos diputados, aunque sean por Castilla La Mancha, los ha puesto Sánchez y harán lo que diga Sánchez.


----------



## computer_malfuction (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Terminus (14 Dic 2022)

No diga PSOE, diga ETA y ERC


----------



## germanalca (14 Dic 2022)

Le han dado permiso, tiene que ir a por sus votos.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## chortinator (14 Dic 2022)

Muy bien muy bien, y va a hacer algo??

Pues no a callar y punto, salur dar un discursito pa salvar la cara y que no le agevte a el en las proximas elecciones


----------



## CommiePig (14 Dic 2022)

Este no se carga nada, es un puto jeta

de lo más hipócrita y fariseo, de toda la piara que hacen creer a los tarados y resentidos, en la irracionalidad voluntarista de mierda, el socialismo

el que se las da de digno, y es un vendido a su amo


----------



## FilibustHero (14 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Socialista presidente de castilla la mancha.



Según la agencia EFE es un socialista de derechas, (quizás hasta de ulraderechas).



Nefersen dijo:


> Este hombre ha hablado por última vez.





Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> Teatrillo del malo para retener el voto taifal.



Las declaraciones son bastantes rimbombantes, insólitas diría yo. ¿Y ahora qué? Si el 100% de los diputados de la pesoe sigue en el congresgo votando lo que le ordene el partido (*), incluyendo al díscolo de Page es para pegarle con un calcetín sudado en la boca. ¿De que vale anticiparnos el apocalipsis si después no está dispuesto a mover un dedo? No anticipo nada, pero no me fío un pelo de un socialista (aunque sea un socialista de derechas).

Nota(*) _el artículo 67.2 de la Constitución Española establece que "los miembros de las Cortes Generales no estarán ligados por mandato imperativo". _Es decir que no se les puede ordenar lo que tienen que votar, son libres de votar lo que estimen oportuno (ellos solitos). Y si les obligan a votar otra cosa eso es anticonstitucional


----------



## Furymundo (14 Dic 2022)

con una pistola y balas lo hago en menos.


----------



## acmecito (14 Dic 2022)

Todo mentira. Como lo del gañán aragonés.


En concreto, los parlamentarios socialistas que, si el enfado de Page fuese real, podrían impedir que se reforme el Código Penal para derogar el delito de sedición y reformar el de malversación, son:

– Mariana de Gracia Canales Duque
– José Carlos Díaz Rodríguez
– Miguel Ángel González Caballero
– Sergio Gutiérrez Prieto
– Cristina López Zamora
– Esther Padilla Ruiz
– Luis Carlos Sahuquillo García
– María Luisa Vilches Ruiz
– Aurelio Zapata Simón


¿Y que harán? Obedecer a Antonio.


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> con una pistola y balas lo hago en menos.



Pero si ya se las mandan ellos mismos en sobres.


----------



## Furymundo (14 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero si ya se las mandan ellos mismos en sobres.



que me las manden a mi . 
9mm


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topacio (14 Dic 2022)

La población está tan apesebrada que ya no eligen "democraticamente" a los perros, sino que montan mociones de censura al mas puro estilo tercermundista.
Ahora Feijo 4 años y cuando se aburran de él otro mono del psoe y así hasta que todo reviente de una vez


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (14 Dic 2022)

Otra vez la de siempre, con más clarividencia que la suma de todos los cerebros de ese partido (los que no están directamente comprados por el enemigo, me refiero):


----------



## Cicciolino (14 Dic 2022)

No queréis haceros cargo del hecho de que la cúpula de cada partido confecciona las listas de candidatos que luego refrendáis en las urnitas con vuestros inanes votos: seguid pataleando.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ignorante1 (14 Dic 2022)

Klendathu dijo:


> Pues a ver si la moción se va a poner interesante al final
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A137F mediante Tapatalk



Huuuuuuuumooooooooooo Siempre igual.


Klendathu dijo:


> Pues a ver si la moción se va a poner interesante al final
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A137F mediante Tapatalk



Huuuuuuumoooooooo siempre igual


----------



## patsy (14 Dic 2022)

Este no fue el que, cuando las ultimas primarias del psoe, dijo que si ganaba sanchez abandonaria el partido?


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Dic 2022)

Y el Frijolito mientras tanto ahí con sus polvitos en la nariz y sus pasaportes KOBI BRAYAN, su eutanasia obligatoria y su ley de VIOGEN, haciendo de Rajoy, de nombre de guerra "La Trotona de Pontevedra", un ejemplar de Macho Alpha.


----------



## Sony Crockett (14 Dic 2022)

Está claro que el viruelo responde a intereses que no son los españoles, alguien le está manejando preparando el terreno para el próximo conflicto armado territorial dentro de la UE en el momento que interese.

Que no os quepa la menor duda que los indepes han aprendido y que en el próximo referéndum que convoquen no habrá marcha atrás y tirarán para adelante con todas las consecuencias, habrá conflicto armado.

Desestabilizacion dentro de la UE y más negocio para el mayor productor de armas cuando se acabe lo de Ucrania.


----------



## treblinca (14 Dic 2022)

Las encuestas internas de los barones de las Autonomias también pueden hacer que se enfaden los que se ven fuera. Aunque con la morterada de millones que les da Antonio tengo dudas de que pierdan las poltronas. Quien sabe.


----------



## Tartufo (14 Dic 2022)

legalizar la corrupción para que sus socios salgan de la cárcel... lo que no es es como no pasa lo que pasó en Perú


----------



## Bud_Spencer (14 Dic 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> ¡Atención! La policía ha allanado los despachos de la tía Úrsula Von der Layen y también el despacho del Yusefg Borrell. Corrupción a tope en la UE. Menuda casa de putas.



Pon fuente me cago en la leche copooooon


----------



## fredesvindo (14 Dic 2022)

Este es el tipico que raja en publico y cuando ve a tito Sanchez besa donde pisa.


----------



## Rodal (14 Dic 2022)

Bueno, son elecciones autonómicas y no debe pintar nada bien ir con Sanchez. Hasta las votaciones autonómicas harán como que se pelean, para marcar diferencias, depende de los resultados ya veremos que pasa despues.


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## skan (16 Dic 2022)

Mucha palabra pero luego votan todos a favor de Sánchez.


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Pero que de va a cargar el gilipollas este.
> 
> Mañana dice que todo era broma que se había tomado un carajillo de más.
> 
> Este subnormal y Vara debían salir de sus regiones apaleados pero no, la gente ahí votandoles una y otra vez.


----------

